# Seeking Clive Mott Gotobed



## Billy-Gumbo (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi, I am guessing that Clive 1821 is yer actual Clive Mott Gotobed?

Clive, you and I exchanged a few emails some years ago, before I got seriously involved with classic motorcycles. Back then you and I used to offer help on the MMM forum but, once my attentions were diverted onto the classic bike scene, I stopped all activity relating to motorhome forum use. I am still motorhoming, still in the same RV I bought back in 2001, but now all my leisure time is spent showing classic bikes at weekend rallies.

However, I'd like to have a catch-up with you Clive, and ask a technical question (there's always a catch!) but I cannot PM you as I am not a subscriber and not sure if subscribing is right for me.

Could you email me on [email protected] and go from there?

Cheers Clive

Neal


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

No, 

It's clivemott you need.  

tony


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Billy-Gumbo said:


> Hi, I am guessing that Clive 1821 is yer actual Clive Mott Gotobed?
> 
> Clive, you and I exchanged a few emails some years ago, before I got seriously involved with classic motorcycles. Back then you and I used to offer help on the MMM forum but, once my attentions were diverted onto the classic bike scene, I stopped all activity relating to motorhome forum use. I am still motorhoming, still in the same RV I bought back in 2001, but now all my leisure time is spent showing classic bikes at weekend rallies.
> 
> ...


You can contact Clive via his website http://www.motts.org/

Don


----------



## Billy-Gumbo (Nov 8, 2009)

Many thanks Gemmy & Don Madge for your help


----------

